
Another Kafka Monitor - triffic
https://github.com/triffic-tang/AnotherKafkaMonitor-AKM-
======
triffic
AnotherKafkaMonitor is an app which used to monitor kafka producer and
consumer progress inspried by KafkaOffsetMonitor. It aims to help you figure
out what's going on in your kafka cluster, that's to say, to understand how
fast the producer send message to the kafka or whether the consumer is far
behind the producer or not, if lag exceeds threshold, you will be noticed
through alarm email or sms.

